# Strange techniques or habits.



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I was painting recently when one of my friends turned up, we were talking whilst i was getting to the end of the colour that i was using when i put my detail brush between my lips and twisted it to get the bristles back together.

He understandabley asked me why i was eating paint (i wasn't the brush had just been washed and i only do it to ensure that the bristles are together when the brush dries). It occured to me that this probabley is a strange habit to have and i was wondering if any of you vetran gamers have any quirky little methods which you've picked up from somewhere but don't even think about now. Wether it's on the tabletop or at the paint/conversion station.

Also i'm curiouse as to wether anyone has heard of the brush licking technique before, if it's a common thing or if i'm really that weird.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Brush licking is common, but counter-productive.

You've just cleaned your brush and then you contaminate it with the various non-volatile chemicals and particulate matter in your saliva (you don't want to know).

If your brush is truely clean and the bristles are together wet, then the bristles will remain together when it dries. If they don't, your brush is either not clean (Probably paint inside the ferrule), or has simply had it.


----------



## klebold (Jul 17, 2010)

i find that the washes taste slightly meaty.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

klebold said:


> i find that the washes taste slightly meaty.


Mm tell me about it, that purple ink you used to be able to buy (the one when the washes had a gloss effect) was nearly a food group on its own. :grin:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I tend to do it alot on my thicker brushes; to get a fine point on them when i can't be bothered to switch for one of the finer ones
i own alot.. it would take forever to find one unless i leave it out....
Maybe i should start doing that :headbutt:

I'm blonde... go figure lol

SGMAlice


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I curse profanly to myself when painting, when i have discovered a tatical error, or when i come up a buck short at the local hobby store (even in public)... and yes my user name ties into that.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

When i'm watering down paint, i tend to wet the brush and then suck some of the water off before mixing it. I can get the right amount of water on the brush much quicker this way than drying with a cloth.

The painty-water has not turned me into a mutant yet


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> I curse profanly to myself when painting, when i have discovered a tatical error, or when i come up a buck short at the local hobby store (even in public)... and yes my user name ties into that.


Wow, I feel really bad for you man... Turning up a buck short - I would be scouring the sidewalks for change.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Wow, I feel really bad for you man... Turning up a buck short - I would be scouring the sidewalks for change.


 I am the type of person who brings a extra 10% the amount of money that i plan on spending with me. I go into the store, buy what i need and leave. When i am short, no matter how much, i feel stupid...and the feeling sticks for the rest of the day.:headbutt:


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i have to scarfice a small boy/girl to the blood god before i do any painting. Some people just don't understand....mainly there parents.

Naw i do the brush thing too.


----------



## someformofchaos (Aug 3, 2010)

I must say i excessively wash my brush for no reason...like im talking every 5-6 strokes and its wash time...dip dip dip shake dry and a small dip to rewet...idk why but i do.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

I put the brush tip in my mouth to align the hairs too. 

Maybe it's not such a strange habit after all!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

If you're not eating paint, you're not doing it right....
:nono:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Yep, I do the brush/mouth thing too. 

Maybe GW needs to put a calorie count and other nutritional information on their paint pots.


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

I also use my mouth to bring the brush to a point before painting small details. I also have washed my brush in the coffee a few time :laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Thankfully i've never put the brush in my coffee.

Here's a weird one for you all:
Having cut all the pieces off of them; I seem to cut the resulting empty sprues up into small pieces!?!

Dont ask me why because i couldn't tell you, I just do.

Just me? Probably...

SGMAlice


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry Sorry... Double post... My Bad


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Having cut all the pieces off of them; I seem to cut the resulting empty sprues up into small pieces!?!


That really weird. The cut up sprues make good rubble for buildings.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello my name is Turel2 and i'm a brush licker lol

Its a brush licking addiction meeting :laugh:


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I heard that brush licking is illegal is ten out of fifty states.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Several of my friends do it, but so far I have not caught the brush licking habit.

I do tend to curse at things when they don`t work. Dice, brushes, my younger brother, car, mispacked models and so on...

It usually fixes them, but my brother is still a lazy git.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> Here's a weird one for you all:
> Having cut all the pieces off of them; I seem to cut the resulting empty sprues up into small pieces!?!
> 
> Dont ask me why because i couldn't tell you, I just do.
> ...


Obsessive Compulsive Disorder, perhaps? :laugh:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

ew gross, I would never stick my brushes in my mouth.

Hmm, I'm not sure if i do anything weird when I paint. Guess someone would have to point it out to me like they did for you.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

My name is Blue Liger and lick my paint brush and hold pin vice drill bits in my mouth when switching between larger ones


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Blue Liger said:


> My name is Blue Liger and lick my paint brush and hold pin vice drill bits in my mouth when switching between larger ones



I also tend to use my mouth as a third hand when painting etc. Most of the time i dont notice, until i put something wet in it...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Actually, i don't have OCD 
Or do i, and its that well hidden that even i don't know i have it :shok:

SGMAlice


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

jakkie said:


> I also tend to use my mouth as a third hand when painting etc. Most of the time i dont notice, until i put something wet in it...


I used to do this when building models, hold one piece still in your mouth and hold the rest of the model in position with your fingers, this was before i had a vice or modelling table.. i stopped the practice when i got a space marine helmet stuck to my lip.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

This might be weird:

I like to get a "feel" for how my Marines will hold their bolters by posing myself in such a way to see how it will look...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> This might be weird:
> 
> I like to get a "feel" for how my Marines will hold their bolters by posing myself in such a way to see how it will look...


No, this is pretty normal.

isn't it?

(maybe it's just you and me mate)


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Maybe its just you two....
But on the other hand i do spend an inordinate amount of time deciding how to pose them...
Lots of Bluetack is used and discarded

SGMAlice


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Maybe its just you two....
> But on the other hand i do spend an inordinate amount of time deciding how to pose them...
> Lots of Bluetack is used and discarded
> 
> SGMAlice


Anything to make sure the models don't look like thier breakdancing. :crazy:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a strange habit. I try to keep every sprue, and every box, usually for a few months, and only getting rid of them when I'm told to... 

I also have the brush licking habit.


----------



## needskonstruktion (Oct 9, 2008)

I do the brush thing often, to get it into a point, I sometimes use the palm of my hand though. 

When gaming, if I have units available to move, that aren't motionless for any tactical reason, I HAVE to move them. Even if it's just a few inches :/ 

Also, on the GW display tables, I set everything up and make a sort of diorama - I get amazingly pissed if some kid moves the ork warboss so he's not looking at the enemy, or the pathfinder isn't hiding in the crater :/

EDIT: I still have every box and every sprue I've ever used (even if the some sprues are in bits and on a model somewhere - Chip bits away for excellent 'Scaffolding' to hold ork bitz together


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep

Less 'Dramatic', More 'Life like'
Nothing too elaborate mind...

I do all my 'Dramtic' with the bases of the larger models :biggrin:

SGMAlice


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

Right up until the day before I moved(about a month ago) I had every box that I could feasibly have held onto with what was left of the sprue inside of it. They were stacked perfectly in a rectangle and it was about 3 feet tall. I tried everything I could to try and bring them with me, but conceded to clipping off every useful bit and flattening out of print boxes to stuff in my pack once I found out it would cost me about 600$ for the next size up of moving truck.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I also still have the boxes for everything i have ever bought 40k. 
Boxes inside boxes to save space.
Piled on top of my display cabinets and under my game table and in the cloakroom,
A few are now used as book ends and there are more somewhere but i forget where.

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Maybe its just you two....
> But on the other hand i do spend an inordinate amount of time deciding how to pose them...
> Lots of Bluetack is used and discarded
> 
> SGMAlice


This does not bode well for me!


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> This might be weird:
> 
> I like to get a "feel" for how my Marines will hold their bolters by posing myself in such a way to see how it will look...


Makes plenty of sense to me. I've got a Boken and a glaive-shaped stick that I use for exactly that reason when putting together models with power weapons. Or maybe I just like running around waving a stick about while pretending to be a pretty, pretty little space elf. One of the two.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

i have a tendency to fold laundry while i'm waiting for washes to dry...

the only other "habit" i've developed is that i can't listen to music while i'm painting - i have to have SModcast, or a DVD commentary track, playing...


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

This all reminds me of the story I heard about in a book called "The Poisoners Handbbok". It mentioned that when watches used Radium paint on the dials and numbers (so they would glow in the dark) the women doing the painting used to lick the paint brushes. Nobody knew at the time the dangers of putting radioactive substances in your mouth and many of the women ended up having their jaw bones disintergrate and they died of cancer. Very true and sad story.

That is why GW use water based paints, despite the fact that spirit based paints make for a better undercoat.

As for licking the brushes, I do not. I have a handy towel close at hand to wipe them after washing them (twist as you do it and the shape is fine). And yes, I think it might be a mild form of OCD, but not to the point where I have to count to twelve each time I do it, so it's OK.


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

I also do the brush to mouth thing, seems to be almost normal. 
I seem only to be able to paint whille there is a dvd playing in the background, mostly stargate but it don't matter. 
I use my mouth to hold things, from model bits to pin vice drills, somthing i attualy developed working with a builder.
weirdly i alway thourght it was just me lol


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> the women doing the painting used to lick the paint brushes. Nobody knew at the time the dangers of putting radioactive substances in your mouth and many of the women ended up having their jaw bones disintergrate.


NYA!! that has to hurt! :shok:

Stargate is a good choice, SG1 i hope.

I prefer to call the Eldar space ballerina's... 
The mental image is about the same though.

Bought Death Company today... Took me 4 hours to put them together..... 'inordinate amont of time' anyone? heh!

SGMAlice


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I assemble all my regular csms with hot glue so that when i get sick of them (or really bored) i can rip them appart and reassemble them with different poses of equipment. I collect all the annoying strings of hot glue in a ball that is currently about the size of a tennis ball.

I also have an annoying habit of deciding i hate the color scheme i just painted half my army in then repainting some other equally horrible color, without stripping the old paint so my marines have 4-8 coats of paint each, with a few champions that have so many layers they are becoming formless blobs.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Bought Death Company today... Took me 4 hours to put them together..... 'inordinate amont of time' anyone? heh!


Not too bad. Took me almost a whole day to piece together a Chaos Bike blister. The pieces didn't want to cooperate. When I got home from work, the damned thing STILL wasn't attached to it's base.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> When I got home from work, the damned thing STILL wasn't attached to it's base.


I had that problem with some Ork WarBikers i did for a friend
Managed to get the Nob to stay in a wheelie position! heh!

3 1/2 of them hours was used trying to decide on what position their arms would be in and who gets the Infernus Pistol!

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Evil beaver2 said:


> I assemble all my regular csms with hot glue so that when i get sick of them (or really bored) i can rip them appart and reassemble them with different poses of equipment. I collect all the annoying strings of hot glue in a ball that is currently about the size of a tennis ball.
> 
> I also have an annoying habit of deciding i hate the color scheme i just painted half my army in then repainting some other equally horrible color, without stripping the old paint so my marines have 4-8 coats of paint each, with a few champions that have so many layers they are becoming formless blobs.


Maybe it is time to buy some Super Clean? That and choosing a paint scheme. Your case almost seems sadistic...


SGMAlice said:


> I had that problem with some Ork WarBikers i did for a friend
> Managed to get the Nob to stay in a wheelie position! heh!
> 
> 3 1/2 of them hours was used trying to decide on what position their arms would be in and who gets the Infernus Pistol!
> ...


That is impressive. I thought of making bikes into choppers, but I decided against it.

That long? Sheesh. Hey, at least they are were you want them. The alternative is quite painstaking. Trust me. Recovering from my youthful folly when I started at 14 is very, very annoying.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks 
I considered murdering a SM and mounting the front wheel on his head but i was asked not to.... Damn!! was in my Ork phase at that point.

Yeah, i prefer to take a few hours deciding rather than a few years regretting my haste.

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Thanks
> I considered murdering a SM and mounting the front wheel on his head but i was asked not to.... Damn!! was in my Ork phase at that point.
> 
> Yeah, i prefer to take a few hours deciding rather than a few years regretting my haste.


I love Orks! A friend of mine played Orks when we played frequently, and he never cared if he won or lost, as long as his models looked cool and stuff was blowing up and/or dying.

I wish I would have known that advice 6 years ago...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Orks are my second army! They are epic in their greenness, 
and my Red Unz Goez Fasta :biggrin:

HindSights an B**ch, nevermind eh

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

O WELL.

Do you have any pictures of them around the forum?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Of my Orks?... No. i've never had need to take pictures of them

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Of my Orks?... No. i've never had need to take pictures of them
> 
> SGMAlice


Ah well. I can only imagine their Orkiness then.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Ah well. I can only imagine their Orkiness then.


I'll see if i can dig out my camera

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> I'll see if i can dig out my camera
> 
> SGMAlice


Awesome! I am excited for this. Nothing is better than a midnight dose of Orkiness.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Aaaaand... gone!!!
My camera is no where to be found.....
It has possibly been taken on holiday.
Sorry my friend, no orkiness for you just yet

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Fulgrim is not amused.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Brushes taste quite good though..................


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

JDMJapan said:


> Brushes taste quite good though..................


So everyone says...

I must try this.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a habit of continuosly twisting the bristles of my brush to make sure I get a really fine point. I also have a bad habit of keeping paint way longer than I should.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Fulgrim is not amused.


My partner has gone on holiday with her parents...
She sneaked it! Just cos mines better Pfft!!
Someones gonna get a kicking!!

SGMAlice


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I keep all my dice in a big bag, and when I start the game I dump them out, I automatically tend to roll ones that landed on the higher numbers when I "need some luck" and shun the dice that pop up one after the first dump-out roll.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

buckythefly said:


> I keep all my dice in a big bag, and when I start the game I dump them out, I automatically tend to roll ones that landed on the higher numbers when I "need some luck" and shun the dice that pop up one after the first dump-out roll.


All my dice go inside my Land Raider,
Its Machine Spirit Protects them from the Chaos Dice Gods :laugh:

As soon as i bought the Dice Cube i took them out and put them in the LandRaider... Weird eh

SGMAlice


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

VanitusMalus said:


> I have a habit of continuosly twisting the bristles of my brush to make sure I get a really fine point. I also have a bad habit of keeping paint way longer than I should.


 There's a limit to how long you should keep paint? uh oh.....maybe that's why the yellow is a little watery.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> There's a limit to how long you should keep paint? uh oh.....maybe that's why the yellow is a little watery.


Paint keeps forever in those bottles, i still have quite a few 

If anyone has usable paint in one of the screw top hex jars i'll be impressed


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Varakir said:


> Paint keeps forever in those bottles, i still have quite a few
> 
> If anyone has usable paint in one of the screw top hex jars i'll be impressed


Actually....Jade green was my main base colour for my Alpha legion spinoff army. When they discontinued the colour i bought every pot that was left at my local. i also still have several washes in these ones too...









edit: wait the site auto shrinks pictures.....and here was me modifying their size every time i downloaded them from the camera.


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Stargate is a good choice, SG1 i hope.


Well it'll start of as a first movie (titled Stargate, for those who don't know) and season 1-7 of SG1 thing, then ill think screw it ill put 8 on as well and the before i know it im halfway thought Atlantis season 5 after season's 9 and 10 of SG1 and both SG1 movies, and then the process will repeat its self, i think i have a full blown problem here opcorn:

Oh ive found that eddie izzard's dvd's work just aswell, however family guy dose not

i also have a few of the screw on paints left, jade green is one of them along with a regal blue and bronzed flesh.


----------

